# General Turnip Discussion & Daisy Mae Prices Thread



## Mairmalade

*Welcome to the General Turnip Discussion & Daisy Mae Prices Thread!*



*What Is the Stalk Market? *

On Sunday mornings, *Daisy Mae *will visit your island to sell you Turnips. The turnips will vary in price, but it’s a good idea to nab some turnips when Daisy Mae is selling them for 100 or under! Throughout the week (not including Sunday), Timmy and Tommy will be buying turnips at a certain price. These prices will vary and will change twice a day: once before noon and once after noon.

*What Is the General Turnip Discussion & Daisy Mae Prices Thread For?*

*General Turnip Discussion:* talk about the stalk market, turnip patterns, and your turnip-related frustrations in Animal Crossing: New Horizons
*Looking for Posts:* looking for a specific buying or selling price? Let others know here!
*Daisy Mae Prices: *is Daisy Mae selling turnips for a great price on your island? Share Daisy Mae's prices *in this thread only!*
*When posting Daisy Mae's prices, please use the following format to help make it clear for others:*


> [b]TBT Username[/b]:
> [b]In-game name / Island name[/b]:
> [b]Friend Code[/b]:
> [b]Time zone[/b]:
> [B]Turnip prices[/b]:


*What is The Bell Tree's Turnip Stalk Exchange Board For?*

*The Turnip Stalk Exchange *is for creating a thread to *share the prices Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for* on your island.

*Happy Turnip Trading!*​


----------



## TheKlaudia

Looking to sell turnips at 415 bells or higher please !


----------



## FleuraBelle

looking for turnips over 345 that i can sell thank u


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Can you not buy turnips while the fireworks are going on?


----------



## Cheybunny

looking to sell turnips over 200 that i can sell  !! please let me know


----------



## Mairmalade

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Can you not buy turnips while the fireworks are going on?


Nope! You can buy them on the same Sunday; however, Daisy Mae will only be selling turnips from 5 a.m. to 12 p.m.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Looking to sell turnips, if anyone time travels.  Please quote or dm me


----------



## AstralFirework

I am also looking to sell some turnips. 400 bells or higher, please.


----------



## Insulaire

Any time travelers have Daisy Mae on their island today by any chance? My Nooks has a good price and I didn’t buy any this week


----------



## Dim

..


----------



## saucySheep

Don't you hate it when you don't buy turnips for that one week and then your prices hit 500 --- 

this happened to me once tho it was only like 230 something bells. The next week I bought them tho and I hit 418 and i was like wot wot


----------



## JSS

Desperately looking to sell today (one trip). Preferably above 500 but I'll settle for less as the day goes by!


----------



## GFelk

Looking to sell my turnips for 150+ bells. Please DM me with a Dodo Code if you can help me out, I will provide bells if required.


----------



## JSS

JSS said:


> Desperately looking to sell today (one trip). Preferably above 500 but I'll settle for less as the day goes by!


Starting to sweat profusely now! x)


----------



## Dunquixote

JSS said:


> Starting to sweat profusely now! x)



Sorry that I can’t help you. >< Today turnips are selling for only 40 bells. I normally don’t check since I don’t sell turnips, but I can start checking for you if you’d like  (I know that doesn’t help you right now).


----------



## JSS

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry that I can’t help you. >< Today turnips are selling for only 40 bells. I normally don’t check since I don’t sell turnips, but I can start checking for you if you’d like  (I know that doesn’t help you right now).


Ahh, thanks but that's alright.  Mine are still around 80 so it won't be too big a loss. I'll probably just take it if nothing comes up


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

JSS said:


> Ahh, thanks but that's alright.  Mine are still around 80 so it won't be too big a loss. I'll probably just take it if nothing comes up


My turnips are selling for 120. Nook's will be open for another 1.5 hours -- send me a DM when you're online.


----------



## JSS

TheSillyPuppy said:


> My turnips are selling for 120. Nook's will be open for another 1.5 hours -- send me a DM when you're online.


I'm actually here now. I had already turned off my game but I'll hop back in for that. You're a lifesaver, thanks! Send me a dodo when you can :3


----------



## FleuraBelle

am all set ty


----------



## pizzabutts

looking for turnip prices over 300! ^^


----------



## pizzabutts

daisy mae selling for 91 btp! 0R8NK


----------



## Villagerfan

Looking for good turnip prices, preferably over 300 please


----------



## DragonLatios

Villagerfan said:


> Looking for good turnip prices, preferably over 300 please


Same here and if you get any news plz tell me so i can join in.


----------



## lawnClippings

Timmy and Tommy are wanting me to sell my turnips to them for 84 bells... not happening.
Is there anyone with a better selling rate?


----------



## JSS

lawnClippings said:


> Timmy and Tommy are wanting me to sell my turnips to them for 84 bells... not happening.
> Is there anyone with a better selling rate?


I'm about to. Started with decreasing prices and suddenly jumped to 122. I either have a small spike or a large one but don't expect anything too crazy. I TT so I will open in a few hours if I do have a large spike.


----------



## lawnClippings

JSS said:


> I'm about to. Started with decreasing prices and suddenly jumped to 122. I either have a small spike or a large one but don't expect anything too crazy. I TT so I will open in a few hours if I do have a large spike.


I'm about to go eat, but I'll check back in once I am finished.


----------



## JSS

I don't suppose any TTer is on a Sunday morning right now?


----------



## kindakooky

Anyone got any good - preferably 300+ bells - turnip prices today?


----------



## Mr. MoldyBanana

Please Help!

I'm looking to sell my turnips somewhere. I have been busy all week and right now they are 76 on my island. I am willing to pay 99k bells or some NMT if you like. Anything over 200 would be great

Thanks!


----------



## Supka

Hi there !
I am looking for somewhere to sell my turnips, anything over 100 is fine!


----------



## GFelk

Daisy Mae is selling turnips at 91 Bells! I am accepting tips in any form, bells, flowers, furniture items, art, fossils, DIYs, NMT, whatever you feel like tipping me! 
Please PM me for the dodo!


----------



## Olive

daisy is here selling turnips for 104!!

I have a long night ahead of me ahaha. please swing by! my island is a mess right now, i am trying to make money so that i can up my rating :ccc

please message for dodo code
<3
much love


----------



## pizzabutts

Olive said:


> daisy is here selling turnips for 104!!
> 
> I have a long night ahead of me ahaha. please swing by! my island is a mess right now, i am trying to make money so that i can up my rating :ccc
> 
> please message for dodo code
> <3
> much love


can i give you some bells?


----------



## buny

looking to sell my turnips! please let me know if you have a good price (300+ bells)!!


----------



## taylortots

Hii anyone here have any decent turnip prices?


----------



## Emmsey

Daisy is selling turnips at 90 on Hobbiton around for the next 40 mins.


----------



## Hollyj264

I’m looking to buy some turnips from daisy mae. I know that she will no longer be selling in most time zones but if anyone has their game on an earlier time in the day then I’d love to visit! I’m looking for prices no higher than 100. Thank you!


----------



## Koholint

My turnips are selling for 544 ^^





						[CLOSED] 544 TURNIPS [ONE HOUR LEFT]
					

Turnips are selling for 544!    Plz avoid the flowers. They’re everywhere I’m in process of making hybrids.  No payment necessary but if you have DIY’s on my wishlist you don’t need then I’d appreciate it ^^  https://nookazon.com/profile/3513336567/wishlist   Post and I’ll send Dodo (:



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Looking for any price over 200 please? ^^


----------



## saucySheep

ive looked on other websites but nothing that i can sell fast
pls anyone idc if it's only 100 bells or whatever but i must sell lsmfdashfiuashs 
will pay sadasda
ty


----------



## Katiehartx

My turnips are 103 if you are interested?


----------



## saucySheep

sure, i'll see if i can sell later, my family is all using the switch atm.. 0-0 tysm!!!


----------



## Katiehartx

Sounds good then  I am on most of the day! So anytime works basically


----------



## dilley

Let me know if you want to come to my island to buy some turnips


----------



## Katgamer

Could I come


----------



## WaileaNoRei

My turnips are 137. Not super high, but happy to have you come sell if you haven’t already


----------



## Katiehartx

WaileaNoRei said:


> My turnips are 137. Not super high, but happy to have you come sell if you haven’t already


That's even better price


----------



## saucySheep

lol they spoiled thanks tho  rip in peace 500k bells


----------



## Katiehartx

Oh no! I'm sorry


----------



## saucySheep

ehh it's ok... a bit disappointing but ehhhadhhahw i still have like 2mil so it's oki


----------



## Bowserlab

Looking to visit someone island to sell turnips for good price over 108


----------



## Katiehartx

Sorry, my shops are currently closed

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020



Bowserlab said:


> Looking to visit someone island to sell turnips for good price over 108



Sorry, my shops are currently closed


----------



## Bekaa

Bowserlab said:


> Looking to visit someone island to sell turnips for good price over 108


Are you still needing to sell? I’ve got turnips at 118


----------



## minidantheman

Hi everyone! I'm sorry if I am posting this is the wrong place.

This morning my prices was 143 and now I just turned the game back on and It is 103 per turnip. How often in the day do the prices change?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bekaa

They change every morning and again at noon.
they will also change if you time travel, FYI.


----------



## minidantheman

AAhhhhhh I never knew this! Haha. Thank you! 

I have been playing for a while but this is only my second week buying and selling turnips. I hope I get a good price this week as I went all out buying


----------



## vivian6170

it drop from 98 to 59 now 
Anyone please let me sell my turnips over your island if yours buying 100 or more please!


----------



## codesprock

I'm waiting too for turnips over 100


----------



## Jlmiller173

I’m selling for 108 right now if anyone wants to come over

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



minidantheman said:


> Hi everyone! I'm sorry if I am posting this is the wrong place.
> 
> This morning my prices was 143 and now I just turned the game back on and It is 103 per turnip. How often in the day do the prices change?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You will have a morning price which will be until noon then and evening price till they close shop


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

*TBT Username*: Variety.Gamer 4438
*In-game name / Island name*: PowerPlant
*Friend Code*: SW-3285-0551-5525
*Time zone*: Mountain Standard Time
*Turnip prices*: 93

Offer open for about an hour and a half before Daisy Mae leaves my village! I will pm you the Dodo code if interested in buying some turnips.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> *TBT Username*: Variety.Gamer 4438
> *In-game name / Island name*: PowerPlant
> *Friend Code*: SW-3285-0551-5525
> *Time zone*: Mountain Standard Time
> *Turnip prices*: 93
> 
> Offer open for about an hour and a half before Daisy Mae leaves my village! I will pm you the Dodo code if interested in buying some turnips.


 Closed for lack of response.


----------



## Sara?

Turnip selling at *618* bells   . Here is the link to my post so you can come and sell






						Turnips selling  for 618 bells ! ( closed )
					

Hiii, ill be letting 3 people at a time to sell turnips, buy candy, shop and/or explore, the only thing i ask is please be less than 10 minutes in the island to get to everyone 💛.  Tips are absolutely not required but super appreciated in forms of NMT, seasonable objects ( please no halloween...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Supka

Hi there !
I am looking for somewhere to sell my turnips, any price above 100 is fine.
Thanks


----------



## globug

I overslept past her visit Dx if anyone still has her selling turnips, plz lemme know!!


----------



## Roby

LF some high priced turnips to make some buck B)


----------



## Rajescrossing

Looking for the higher price to make some bells


----------



## Rajescrossing

Omg nooks offers on turnip constantly falling everyday 
What about you guys?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

77 bells right now sadly  

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

@Rajescrossing


----------



## Rajescrossing

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> 77 bells right now sadly
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> @Rajescrossing


Yours is better then mine , it’s 37, buying price is 97 that sucks


----------



## Rajescrossing

Finally I sold all my turnips at 212 on my daughter’s island


----------



## Viewing

It's been such a pain!  I've been getting sub 80 for turnips.


----------



## Rye Bread

Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 91 each! She leaves in thirty-five minutes.

The Dodo code is 8JPCJ

CLOSED!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Turnips at 122 bells already on just the first night


----------



## Vullifer

Looking for someone with an island  that is 300+ for turnips


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Does anyone have semi-decent turnip prices?


----------



## Em623

Seriously, we’ll settle for 90, just give us _something._


----------



## Leen

I think my island is selling them at 133 last time I checked, if anyone is interested?


----------



## GothiqueBat

daisys selling them for 104 at my island- if anyone wants some pm and i'll give dodo (for 1:30 more) -closed


----------



## Rajescrossing

105 at my island


----------



## TesaOfSappho

Does anyone have decent prices? Anything over 200 really, I just want to make some profit. I have a house full of turnips and my prices have been horrible all week


----------



## Roos90

I bought so many turnips and as a starting player I'm totally screwed if I can't sell them for a good price. My prices probably won't go above 80.... 

I don't have anything interesting in return though... Anyone willing to help a newbie out?


----------



## SoleQueen

Does anyone here have good turnip prices (over 120)? Need to sell today.


----------



## AnnaSt

First time buying turnips and the Nooklings' prices will not go above 80. I need to sell them today or they'll go bad. I'd like to get the highest price I can obv, but at this point I need to get rid of about 3 inventories worth of turnips so I'd be happy with anything over 120ish.


----------



## Rajescrossing

I think I nooks r buying at 130 I guess on my island but I will double check for you


----------



## Sara?

Wish i could help you out @AnnaSt but my nooks is selling at 77 bells hahahaha pretty useless


----------



## AnnaSt

Rajescrossing said:


> I think I nooks r buying at 130 I guess on my island but I will double check for you


Thank you so much! 


Sara? said:


> Wish i could help you out @AnnaSt but my nooks is selling at 77 bells hahahaha pretty useless


Man, they're just not up for it anywhere, huh?  Thanks for checking anyway!


----------



## BojakHorseman

Turnips are cheap as dirt this Saturday afternoon. Anyone know if I can sell them on a hosted island? if yes please pm a dodo code, so long as they sell for more than 40 bells on your island as that is what they are sitting at over here.


----------



## AstralFirework

Looking to offload some turnips today - I just got back from vacation and so I had no way to sell them until I got back. I'll happily give 20% of whatever I get for them.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

AstralFirework said:


> Looking to offload some turnips today - I just got back from vacation and so I had no way to sell them until I got back. I'll happily give 20% of whatever I get for them.


How much did u pay for them?


----------



## AstralFirework

magicalgrrrlz said:


> How much did u pay for them?


107 apiece.
It's fine, though - I was on Facebook and found they had several groups for this kind of thing. I contacted one of the members and sold mine on hers. No more worries!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I need a good price!! Anything over 120 if anyone is willing to open up! I can pay 10% of how much I sell them for : )


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Im back but Daisy Mae is selling at 91! Anyone can come no payment needed. TBT tips are appreciated though : )


----------



## Kgrinde

Hi everyone,
I'm just wondering if people use the turnip calculator and if so if you find it to be reliable/accurate? 
I've started using it but I'm still nervous to trust it's predictions! The one I've used is https://ac-turnip.com
Just wondering peoples thoughts/experiences with it and see how successful you've been with it! Or if there's a different one you've found to work better.
Thanks


----------



## IslandRepSunshine

looking for a selling price atleast 200 or above will tip 10,000 bells and 1 nook miles ticket


----------



## Birdboi101

Does anyone have Daisy at your island, I need to but some turnips.


----------



## Marc Franks

does anyone have a good turnip price today?


----------



## Mando

Kgrinde said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm just wondering if people use the turnip calculator and if so if you find it to be reliable/accurate?
> I've started using it but I'm still nervous to trust it's predictions! The one I've used is https://ac-turnip.com
> Just wondering peoples thoughts/experiences with it and see how successful you've been with it! Or if there's a different one you've found to work better.
> Thanks


Hi there,

I have used the one you mentioned but I find this one works better: https://turnipprophet.io/
With this calculator you have to input more things and I think it gives you a more accurate outlook of what to expect. Hope it helps


----------



## skogkyst

Kgrinde said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm just wondering if people use the turnip calculator and if so if you find it to be reliable/accurate?
> I've started using it but I'm still nervous to trust it's predictions! The one I've used is https://ac-turnip.com
> Just wondering peoples thoughts/experiences with it and see how successful you've been with it! Or if there's a different one you've found to work better.
> Thanks


I use stalks.io and I find it to be quite accurate, it hasn't done me wrong yet.


----------



## Colossus_09

Anyone have some good Turnip prices today? Will be home @ 6PM EST !


----------



## Mstaal25

Anyone have a good turnip price?


----------



## jadetine

Mstaal25 said:


> Anyone have a good turnip price?


93! I'm about to open up...

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021

*TBT Username*: jadetine
*In-game name / Island name*: Renn from Pokki
*Friend Code*: see side bar
*Time zone*: Central GMT-6 (2 hours left!)
*Turnip prices*: 93

PM me for Dodo! I set up a warp pipe directly to her.


----------



## Yeatu

*TBT Username*: Yeatu
*In-game name / Island name*: Natalia/Naydra
*Turnip prices*: 90
*DODO code:* N290M
*Time zone: *CET (UTC +1)

I'm looking for a simple panel (even just cataloging it is fine). If you want to, you can leave some spare recipes/other stuff near the airport, but you don't have to!

Daisy Mae is next to the museum, just follow the path to the north. Please don't get off the path.
I may be AFK.


----------



## FreaknWonderful

Is anyone open with high nook sell prices?


----------



## Elle00

My shop closes in 30 mins but my prices is 516 if you’re still interested


----------



## Decious

Elle00 said:


> My shop closes in 30 mins but my prices is 516 if you’re still interested



Not OP but I'd love a chance to swing by if you're still available.


----------



## Elle00

Decious said:


> Not OP but I'd love a chance to swing by if you're still available.


Yeah I’ll open up my gates you can probably do 2 trips


----------



## My77rh

My island’s prices were abysmal all week so, bit of an emergency


----------



## biskwest

My nooks is 157 if you want to come?


----------



## am6574

Mee too. Can I come ?


----------



## TheKlaudia

I have recently discovered I haven't caught the ant and fly, I'm trying to complete my critterpedia and I still haven't got those 2. I don't time travel and I missed my opportunity to buy turnips today as I was working. Could I please buy a turnip off someone lol


----------



## Newbiemayor

I can get you a turnip later if you can wait?
Edit: I can also pre-spoil it for you if you'd like


----------



## S.J.

I'm not sure about the fly, but I caught my ant by putting left over candy from Halloween on the ground. Just in case you have left over candy you can use.


----------



## TheKlaudia

Newbiemayor said:


> I can get you a turnip later if you can wait?
> Edit: I can also pre-spoil it for you if you'd like


Hey! I'm sorry for the late reply, yes could I please get that off you whenever you're free!


----------



## Newbiemayor

TheKlaudia said:


> Hey! I'm sorry for the late reply, yes could I please get that off you whenever you're free!


Sorry for the also late reply but sure! I can have it ready in about 15 minutes if that works for you?


----------



## Decious

Probably the worst day to ask, but my game week is offset due to my schedule. Anyone happen to have a decent price today? It's Friday in-game for me and I'm starting to get nervous as I went all in lol. Thought I'd break even as my turnip price went up a day, then went straight back to crashing down.


----------



## jadetine

DM is selling for 95 this morning! 2ish hours left. Ping me if you want in.


----------



## dylan.wee

jadetine said:


> DM is selling for 95 this morning! 2ish hours left. Ping me if you want in.


DM'd you


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

looking for a good price to sell


----------



## VanitasFan26

Someone told me that Turnip prices change during the night time is that true and does it work better in mornings or nights?


----------



## a potato

RoxasFan20 said:


> Someone told me that Turnip prices change during the night time is that true and does it work better in mornings or nights?


Sort of. Your shop will have two turnip prices each day. I believe it changes at noon. The price all depends on the pattern for that week, so you can’t automatically say one will be higher than the other. If you search for “ACNH turnip price tool” you should be able to find websites that let you track your pattern and predict your spike for that week. Or you could just look for so,done with a high price on the forum.


----------



## VanitasFan26

a potato said:


> Sort of. Your shop will have two turnip prices each day. I believe it changes at noon. The price all depends on the pattern for that week, so you can’t automatically say one will be higher than the other. If you search for “ACNH turnip price tool” you should be able to find websites that let you track your pattern and predict your spike for that week. Or you could just look for so,done with a high price on the forum.


Oh okay thanks for the info.


----------



## jadetine

Daisy Mae is here today with prices at 95! She's here for 3+ more hours. ^_^


----------



## jadetine

All time low of 90! I've trapped her on my Eastern beach and set a warp pipe to her (just take the one in the entrance to the right). *3 8 x m  8*


----------



## jadetine

*TBT Username*: jadetine
*In-game name / Island name*: Renn / Pokki
*Friend Code*: see side bar; DODO is *M D 0 Q J
Time zone*: Central
*Turnip prices*: 90, so low!


----------



## cakiepop

*TBT Username*: cakiepop
*In-game name / Island name*: Cakie♥ / Chevrolet
*DODO Code*: 5L38F
*Time zone*: EST
*Turnip prices*: 92 !


----------



## DerpyOnion

I bought a full inventory of turnips on Sunday! (93 Each) I know thats not much to many, but I've never really dealt with turnips before and I wanted to share XD
(Though my prices arnt great this week so I'll probably be looking for somewhere to sell later on )


----------



## Arcticfox5

I'm looking to sell my turnips! Anything above 110 would be great as that's what I bought them for. Can tip if you'd like (but just started so can't promise much unfortunately).


----------



## oak

Looking for anyone selling turnips over 100. Not too picky about what I sell my turnips for since it's saturday and they rot tomorrow.


----------



## zoe_potato

If anyone has Daisy Mae selling turnips for a low-ish price (under 100) I would really appreciate it! Ty


----------



## Ribiveer

Just bought my first batch of turnips after a long absence from Animal Crossing and a full town reset! I sorta stayed up past 5 AM to do it, but it's alright since I was already up late because I had a friend over.
I bought 710 turnips for 78100 bells (they were 110 a piece) so I'm gonna be looking around for towns to sell my turnips at. Would love to hear if anyone got some high prices!


----------



## Ribiveer

Has anyone got some interesting prices on their islands? Mine are 129, but the analysts say it could skyrocket to like 180 this week!


----------

